# The Heat is On



## DesertRose (Sep 27, 2021)

Hey guys! So I started writing a DNP log, but after about eight days I essentially hit a wall and completely ran out of motivation and energy. I'll share that log in this first post, and then follow up in a second post to summarize my experiences over the proceeding days.

Day 1 (200mg powder)
=======
Nothing noticeable, feeling good. First time keeping my carbs sub-50g for a long time, though. Not sure if that's low enough to induce ketosis over time, but this level seems easily sustainable. Need to find ways to increase my protein intake, though. Loading up a grocery order with skinless chicken thighs and protein powder is on the whey. (Bah dum tish!)

Day 2 (200mg powder)
=======
Very slight feeling of generalized itchiness off and on today, but no redness or similar. Taking Cetirizine 10mg (generic Zyrtec) during the day to preemptively offset potential allergic reactions. Slight headache in the afternoon, and starting to notice an increase in warmth as I go about my day.

Day 3 (200mg powder)
=======
Excess warmth is unmistakable now. Turned down the AC, and am very glad I purchased a fan for my nightstand to use whilst sleeping. Have been using my mini handheld fan off and on throughout the workday. Had nearly two gallons of water today, but the DNP seems to be increasing my desire to drink, rather than blunting it as has been mentioned elsewhere. I haven't felt this thirsty in years! (Note to self: some of your ex-boyfriends may dispute that. Follow up note to self: HOW RUDE!)

Day 4 (200mg powder)
=======
Ladies and gentlemen, lethargy has entered the building. Feeling moderately run down physically, but not really sleepy. Am noticing an interesting side in which my fingers seem to be lagging behind my brain; my typing speed has notably diminished, and I often have to retype words and correct my spelling. Hoping that the incoming Modafinil will really help with this particular side. Should be here in time for tomorrow's dose.

Had very little appetite today. Feeling warmer than ever. If I venture anywhere in my home without taking my little handheld fan with me, I regret it immediately. Am considering having one of my hands surgically removed so I may replace it with mini fan. Kind of like Edward Scissorhands, except I'd be... DesertRose FanKnuckles, or something. I would _literally_ be so cool.

In other news, the neighbor's kid was playing the recorder so poorly and insistently, I had to fight the urge to karate chop him in the throat. So I did the next most logical thing: I blasted Snow's "Informer" out my front door in his general direction, and he was presumably so mesmerized with confusion and awe, all recorder-ing ceased immediately. PWNED.

Day 5 (200mg powder)
=======
Took 100mg of Modafinil first thing in the morning. First time I've ever tried a stimulant like this. In the lyrics of disgraced R&B singer R. Kelly: "I believe I can fly!" (J/K, I had my typical non-response to stimulants. Will bump up to taking a full 200mg tomorrow.)

Fun new side: my urine perpetually resembles diluted neon yellow highlighter. Fancy! Weird new side: the perfume I'm wearing today smells like root beer. It never did before, honest. And I don't even like root beer! Shenanigans.

I am hot. Temperature hot, rather than "gets random peens in her PMs" hot. Although, there's no better way to make a lady go ice cold than to send unsolicited peen. Should I be typing this? Can't brain, need cool.

Day 6 (200mg powder)
=======
Full saturation: achievement unlocked! Of the cumulative DNP in my system, that is. Although I've managed to fully saturate the back of my t-shirt a time or two, so I'm typing this topless while watching Frozen in a misguided attempt to cool down by computer generated proxy or something. Maybe I've lost my mind, you say? Then I'll just have to "let it gooooooooooooooooooo!"

I've found that I'm craving fruit for some reason, so I picked up some of those mini cups of Del Monte Mixed Fruit, because fruit cocktail was my ever-loving jam when I was growing up. Of course, that was the kind in heavy syrup that was so sweet it was almost hallucinogenic; this kind is in water with no sugar added, so the carbs are much more reasonable. Of course, eating one of these things makes me feel like I'm a five year old having a post nap time snack. "IT'S NOT A TOOMAH!" (If you don't get that reference, you're dead to me.)

Day 7 (200mg powder)
=======
REVELATION!

It occurred to me that I haven't ridden the Low Carb Train into KetoTown in several years, so it's possible that the brain fog and seeming loss of mental acuity could be down to keto flu. I'm up to 150mg of Armodafinil or 200mg of Modafinil per day (switching between them) and I'm hoping they'll start kicking in at some point. Not feeling particularly amped or anything, and sleep hasn't been affected, so that's good news. Though I'm not really noting a stimulating response,  the appetite blunting effects seem to be pretty legit. I'm not at the stage where I completely forget to eat, like some folks on Phentermine have mentioned in their anecdotal experiences, but the desire seems to have diminished. Could also be down to not wanting to spend any more time in the kitchen than I absolutely have to. OVENS BE HOT, YO. You're welcome for that nugget of wisdom. #TheMoreYouKnow

Speaking of hot, the night sweats have kicked in, and boy howdy - they're decidedly much less enjoyable than working up a glistening glow doing the horizontal mambo. But since my boyfriend is on the other side of the world for the foreseeable future (thanks, COVID) I'll just have to make like the Divinyls and "touch myself" ...with ice packs and cold washcloths, you rascals. Get your minds out of the gutter - and while you're at it, get off my lawn!

Day 8 (200mg powder)
=======
REVELATION PART II, ELECTRIC BOOGALOO!

Being the Dr. Researchy McResearcher PhD that I am, I was checking out some of the supplements I've been taking on this run to see if they could be potentially contributing to the epic face flushing I've been experiencing. I'm talking next level redness: as though I've been teleported back in time to 1990, and someone just told a wee DesertRose that Joey McIntyre from New Kids on the Block saw her picture and thought she was pretty. Yeah, THAT red.

I didn't turn up much on the supplements, but I did learn that the effects of Modafinil are blunted - if not altogether mitigated - when one is also using antihistamine. Oops. So the Cetirizine is taking a hike, and hopefully I'll finally get some relief from the constant lack of energy.


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 27, 2021)

Sooooo, there's where my log ended, because the energy drain just kept getting worse and worse. And as I've learned, you can go into a DNP run having read all the anecdotal experiences, logs, reports, etc in the world, but they may not be enough to prepare you for your own experience; conversely, you may find out that your personal experience directly contradicts what others have shared.

For example: I've read over and over again that DNP blunts thirst, but I've had the exact opposite reaction. I've been more consistently thirsty since starting on DNP than I can ever remember, such that I'm continually drinking water in order to stave off a constant feeling of dryness and dehydration.

Another misconception is that sides are virtually negligible at lower doses; this hasn't been my experience at all. On a relatively low dose of 200mg of powder every day, the heat, sweating, and lethargy have been intense. I also wasn't expecting to have to deal with facial flushing. I have really fair skin - typical Scot/Irish ginger - and throughout the course of the day, my face goes from morning pale, to rosy pink, to a shade that my boyfriend has lovingly coined "tomato bisque". Beyond sexy, I'm sure.

So combating the heat has meant turning down my A/C by about 6 degrees lower than normal, and staying parked in front of a 10" table fan nearly 24/7. If I have to be away from my beloved chill buddy for more than five minutes or so, I use a small, USB-charged handheld fan for supplemental cooling - and on occasions when I need to cook, I relocate my fan to the kitchen or it quickly becomes unbearable.

As mentioned in my log, I had started taking Modafinil every morning but found to my frustration that it had no effect. Then as I was looking for information about what may be leading to its lack of efficacy, I came across posts suggesting that antihistamine medication - such as the Cetirizine that I had been preemptively taking to prevent the potential onset of hives - significantly blunts or outfight nullifies the effects of Modafinil. So I discontinued the Cetirizine, and am happy to report that one 200mg tab of Moda every morning has slowly but surely started to help with the lethargy, with the added bonus of notably reducing my appetite.

However, what Moda had not been able to touch was the other lethargy-adjacent issues I was experiencing: extreme fatigue, dizziness, weakness, nausea, headaches, confusion, and brain fog. I had *thought* that taking a few doses of electrolyte powder in my water each day would be enough to overcome the depletion brought on by the combination of intense sweating, significant water consumption, and adopting keto-ish diet, but I could not have been more wrong. I was genuinely shocked to learn how much sodium and potassium are recommended when eating low carb (at least 3000-4000mg daily of each) and how little was actually in my supplement (99mg sodium and 200mg potassium per serving).

The critical importance of sodium became crystal clear to me after I had a can of chicken noodle soup one night, finding myself too exhausted to cook or even stand in the kitchen long enough to prepare a salad or some eggs. Within about 20 minutes of eating that soup, I felt better than I had in days. I puzzled over it for a while, then it occurred to me that canned soups are sodium bombs - whereas the low carb meals I'd been preparing were relatively low in salt, comparatively.

So I ordered bouillon cubes, and now I begin each day with a mug of chicken broth to get a big sodium hit right out of the gate. I'm also adding Morton LiteSalt, which is half sodium / half potassium, to my meals to bump up my potassium intake.

I'm really hopeful that discontinuing the antihistamine and properly supplementing sodium and potassium (I already get plenty of magnesium through supplements) will help turn things around and I'll start feeling better. I know that "keto flu" is par for the course when going low carb, but feeling constantly overwhelmed by exhaustion was becoming untenable, and hopeful that I'll soon be seeing the end of the tunnel where that's concerned.

*But what everyone always wants to know is how the weight loss is...* and honestly, it hasn't been mind-blowing. I'm presumably retaining a significant amount of water, and now my period has shown up and thrown a hormonal wrench in the works. Overall, I'm down about 6 lbs in just under two weeks, if I exempt the first day of major water loss from the abrupt dietary change and calorie reduction. And that's with eating at 800-1000 calories below my normal TDEE (approximately a 40% deficit), meticulously weighing/measuring my food, and devotedly logging everything.

So that's my experience thus far. My original plan had been to go low n' slow until I'd met my targets, but with the ongoing water retention, I'm wondering if it's wiser to take a break and let the accumulated water weight come off, so I can get a more accurate assessment. From what I understand, DNP adaptation is pretty minimal but it can occur after prolonged usage unless one increases their dose every now and then - but that can also be mitigated by taking a two week break in between runs to reset the system. So I may do that after the first month, unless you far more experienced folks would suggest otherwise.

I know a few other folks are running DNP right now. How are things going for you?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 27, 2021)

Are you getting any healthy fats before your workouts?

Fish Oil
MCT Oil/powder
Omega 3-6-9
Avocado Oil
Olive Oil
etc.

I found that it's kind of like instructing your body to burn fat for energy.

I use Sports Research MCT powder for quality or Anthony's MCT powder for price/quality.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 27, 2021)

I missed you! I totally thought you had abandoned us for good! 

Thank you for posting, and letting me know my internet girlfriend friend is still alive 😘.

I read the first post, but will catch up on the second one later tonight.


----------



## flenser (Sep 27, 2021)

Wow, 200mg must be a larger dose for you than it is for me. It may be a mass ratio thing because you are hopefully no where near as heavy as me. 

I was thirsty all the time as well, BTW. In addition to water I also drank tons of coffee morning and evenings, and not a small amount of diet soda. I know caffeine is a diuretic, but it's also a stimulant. I'm convinced though that the fatigue is in the muscle tissue itself, and had nothing to do with the nervous system. Muscles get pissed off, and don't want to move, end of story.

On salt intake I had a shaker of extra course sea salt, and liked to shake it into my hand or directly into my mouth, and crunch it like it was cereal. Been a salt addict since I was a kid, so maybe it's an acquired taste.

 Waiting for your next installment. There's no way I could have made it a whole month without a break. Don't hurt yourself!


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 27, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Are you getting any healthy fats before your workouts?
> 
> Fish Oil
> MCT Oil/powder
> ...



Skull, I wish I had the energy for workouts! After I hit that 5th/6th day point of peak saturation, my energy crashed so fiercely, I honestly couldn't find the stamina to just stand up for long periods of time. 

I'm hopeful that it was just a fateful confluence of electrolyte depletion, "keto flu", and hormonal woes from that time o' the month that smacked me over like a tidal wave, and that with some mindful tweaks it will subside within the coming days. But it was scary, having to haul a chair over to the kitchen because I couldn't make it through 15 minutes of meal prep without my knees buckling. The heat had a lot to do with that too, but it's finally becoming more tolerable.

Really great advice though, and I agree that my healthy fats have probably been too low, especially for low carbin' it. I take really high potency fish oil caps first thing in the morning, but throwing some MCT oil in my protein/collagen coffee probably can't hurt.


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 27, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I missed you! I totally thought you had abandoned us for good!
> 
> Thank you for posting, and letting me know my internet girlfriend friend is still alive 😘.
> 
> I read the first post, but will catch up on the second one later tonight.



Baby, you gotta make like the Backstreet Boys and quit playin' games with my heart, because I just checked my PMs and STILL NO NOODZ. 😭

Why do you hate me, @Send0?


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 27, 2021)

Thanks for the write up. Always interesting to hear different experiences with the yellow.


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 27, 2021)

flenser said:


> Wow, 200mg must be a larger dose for you than it is for me. It may be a mass ratio thing because you are hopefully no where near as heavy as me.
> 
> I was thirsty all the time as well, BTW. In addition to water I also drank tons of coffee morning and evenings, and not a small amount of diet soda. I know caffeine is a diuretic, but it's also a stimulant. I'm convinced though that the fatigue is in the muscle tissue itself, and had nothing to do with the nervous system. Muscles get pissed off, and don't want to move, end of story.
> 
> ...



Love to hear your thoughts, Flenser! Are you finished with your run at this point? How did it all work out for you?

200mg really isn't too significant a dose for me, as I'm a very leggy dame with some meat on my bones, but being a complete newbie to "gear" of any kind probably left me underprepared for what to expect - and to be fair, there are very few substantive logs out there written by women.

My mom stopped over the other day, and not being privy to what I've been up to, took one look at my flushed face and the whirring fan on my desk, and gleefully started teasing me about going through THE CHANGE. She's now taken to calling my ubiquitous handheld cooling unit my "menopause fan".

Anyone in the market for a new mom? 😤


----------



## Send0 (Sep 27, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> Baby, you gotta make like the Backstreet Boys and quit playin' games with my heart, because I just checked my PMs and STILL NO NOODZ. 😭
> 
> Why do you hate me, @Send0?


I sent them! Some other mod must've deleted them out of jealousy.

Damn you @CJ275 !!


----------



## Send0 (Sep 27, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> Love to hear your thoughts, Flenser! Are you finished with your run at this point? How did it all work out for you?
> 
> 200mg really isn't too significant a dose for me, as I'm a very leggy dame with some meat on my bones, but being a complete newbie to "gear" of any kind probably left me underprepared for what to expect - and to be fair, there are very few substantive logs out there written by women.
> 
> ...


Hahaha... Gleefully? Who gleefully talks about menopause. Your mom is simultaneously cool and mean, and I think I would probably like her. 🤣


----------



## TomJ (Sep 27, 2021)

jesus this log is funny


----------



## flenser (Sep 27, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> Love to hear your thoughts, Flenser! Are you finished with your run at this point? How did it all work out for you?
> 
> 200mg really isn't too significant a dose for me, as I'm a very leggy dame with some meat on my bones, but being a complete newbie to "gear" of any kind probably left me underprepared for what to expect - and to be fair, there are very few substantive logs out there written by women.
> 
> ...



I lasted 15 days with about the last 5  or 6 eating in an increasing surplus. The last day I ate a 33 Oz jar of whole cashews for breakfast, then went to 7/11 for coffee and bought a 400 calorie protein bar which I ate on the way home. I never ate any cake, though! 

Weight loss was 14 lbs during the run not counting the weight I had lost before I started. I dropped another 4 lbs the following week. I would have thought passing the cashews would drop me 4 lbs alone, but I guess not.

So I'm back to eating in a small deficit and planning to start another 2 week run this Saturday. I also waterproofed my mattress and pillows!

My mom and my wife both know what I was on, and they are now conspiring to keep me from starting the next run. I hope I can out smart them.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 27, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> Skull, I wish I had the energy for workouts! After I hit that 5th/6th day point of peak saturation, my energy crashed so fiercely, I honestly couldn't find the stamina to just stand up for long periods of time.
> 
> I'm hopeful that it was just a fateful confluence of electrolyte depletion, "keto flu", and hormonal woes from that time o' the month that smacked me over like a tidal wave, and that with some mindful tweaks it will subside within the coming days. But it was scary, having to haul a chair over to the kitchen because I couldn't make it through 15 minutes of meal prep without my knees buckling. The heat had a lot to do with that too, but it's finally becoming more tolerable.
> 
> Really great advice though, and I agree that my healthy fats have probably been too low, especially for low carbin' it. I take really high potency fish oil caps first thing in the morning, but throwing some MCT oil in my protein/collagen coffee probably can't hurt.


Well when I did keto I did go through that period of keto flu where I had zero energy.

Then I thought since I'm trying to get my body to burn fat instead of carbs for energy, I should take my MCT before I workout.

Other useful tips in keto video here:




__





						How to get into ketosis faster (5 Tips)
					





					www.ugbodybuilding.com
				




There are electrolyte and hydrate powders and drinks for thirst.

Ginger can help with cramps. 

Cruciferous veggies and/or supplements for hormone balance and beneficial forms of estrogen...








						Zazzee Naturals: Hormone Balance
					

HORMONE BALANCE



					www.amazon.com
				




As far as the DNP, I have never done it, so I cannot be of any help there...sorry.

Cannot imagine the combination but hope you get back on track with your workouts.

Good luck!


----------



## Beti ona (Sep 27, 2021)

flenser said:


> I'm convinced though that the fatigue is in the muscle tissue itself, and had nothing to do with the nervous system. Muscles get pissed off, and don't want to move, end of story.



Totally, I have sometimes thought that it would be low blood pressure, low blood sugar or that taking caffeine could solve it, but it is not like that.



flenser said:


> On salt intake I had a shaker of extra course sea salt, and liked to shake it into my hand or directly into my mouth, and crunch it like it was cereal. Been a salt addict since I was a kid, so maybe it's an acquired taste.



Shit, that sounds crazy, but I'm sure it's a great way to fight hunger.


----------



## Jin (Sep 27, 2021)

Smart, charming and funny. Glad you’re here.


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 27, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I sent them! Some other mod must've deleted them out of jealousy.
> 
> Damn you @CJ275 !!



Wait... is @CJ275 jealous because you're HIS side piece and I'm the competish, or is he jealous because your trouser snake is too long for your thong? Color me intrigued.  



Send0 said:


> Hahaha... Gleefully? Who gleefully talks about menopause. Your mom is simultaneously cool and mean, and I think I would probably like her. 🤣



My mom can be evil. When I first got my period, she trooped me into the "feminine hygiene" section of our local drugstore and started _literally_ throwing packs of pads at me down the aisle while loudly asking "WAS IT THE SUPER ABSORBANT KIND WITH WINGS THAT YOU WANTED, HONEY? SHOULD WE GET THE MEGA JUMBO PACK?"

I got her back some years later by covering all the ketchup, mustard, salad dressing, etc bottles in our fridge with prophylactics the night she brought her new boyfriend over to meet us. "Would you like some condom-ents with your meal, sir?"  🍔


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 27, 2021)

flenser said:


> I lasted 15 days with about the last 5  or 6 eating in an increasing surplus. The last day I ate a 33 Oz jar of whole cashews for breakfast, then went to 7/11 for coffee and bought a 400 calorie protein bar which I ate on the way home. I never ate any cake, though!
> 
> Weight loss was 14 lbs during the run not counting the weight I had lost before I started. I dropped another 4 lbs the following week. I would have thought passing the cashews would drop me 4 lbs alone, but I guess not.
> 
> ...



Oooh, 33 oz of cashews sounds like bliss. Did you find that cravings really started to kick in at some point? I haven't noticed that yet, but it might be down to the Modafinil doing its appetite-blunting thing, or the low carb diet in general.

That's some awesome weight loss, happy for you! Really hope that your next run goes well. Remind me: what dose do you like to stick with?


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 27, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Other useful tips in keto video here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers for the link and your well wishes, Skull! Will absolutely be checking out that video. I have a sneaky feeling that I may not be hitting low enough carb macros to get into ketosis, as I'm usually somewhere in the 30 - 50g range when the day is done. But to be honest, I'm happy enough with that and I have to watch myself carefully to not get into hyper-tracking mode with macros, because it tends to trigger old eating disorder behaviors. That's why I track calories, carbs, and protein, but *not* fat - because I grew up being so immersed in "low fat is king" diet culture, that I have to keep fat grams out of my log or I'll become too fixated on trying to keep them low, which will lead to a domino effect of poor outcomes.



Jin said:


> Smart, charming and funny. Glad you’re here.



Awww, bless. Thanks Jin, you're really kind and welcoming. Appreciate you!


----------



## Trump (Sep 27, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> Cheers for the link and your well wishes, Skull! Will absolutely be checking out that video. I have a sneaky feeling that I may not be hitting low enough carb macros to get into ketosis, as I'm usually somewhere in the 30 - 50g range when the day is done. But to be honest, I'm happy enough with that and I have to watch myself carefully to not get into hyper-tracking mode with macros, because it tends to trigger old eating disorder behaviors. That's why I track calories, carbs, and protein, but *not* fat - because I grew up being so immersed in "low fat is king" diet culture, that I have to keep fat grams out of my log or I'll become too fixated on trying to keep them low, which will lead to a domino effect of poor outcomes.
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, bless. Thanks Jin, you're really kind and welcoming. Appreciate you!


You can buy keto test strips on Amazon to see if your in ketosis


----------



## flenser (Sep 27, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> Oooh, 33 oz of cashews sounds like bliss. Did you find that cravings really started to kick in at some point? I haven't noticed that yet, but it might be down to the Modafinil doing its appetite-blunting thing, or the low carb diet in general.
> 
> That's some awesome weight loss, happy for you! Really hope that your next run goes well. Remind me: what dose do you like to stick with?


I ate all those cashews just standing in front of the pantry. It was like I had blacked out. DNP = mind control!  

Anyway, I'm not sure exactly when the cravings ramped up. I wasn't expecting them and offered no resistance. 

I've been thinking about the weight loss, and some of it might be hormone related. I had switched from 300mg test to 100mg test with 100mg tren not long before I started the run. Just the reduced bloat could account for a fair amount of that weight loss. I sure wasn't doing everything right to get the most out of the DNP.

The DNP run was 200mg until the last couple of days when I attempted to lower it to 100mg to reduce the sides - which didn't work at all. After the discussion on preloading made me see the error in my thought process, I think I will stick with 200mg the entire next run of (hopefully) two weeks.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 27, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> Cheers for the link and your well wishes, Skull! Will absolutely be checking out that video. I have a sneaky feeling that I may not be hitting low enough carb macros to get into ketosis, as I'm usually somewhere in the 30 - 50g range when the day is done. But to be honest, I'm happy enough with that and I have to watch myself carefully to not get into hyper-tracking mode with macros, because it tends to trigger old eating disorder behaviors. That's why I track calories, carbs, and protein, but *not* fat - because I grew up being so immersed in "low fat is king" diet culture, that I have to keep fat grams out of my log or I'll become too fixated on trying to keep them low, which will lead to a domino effect of poor outcomes.


Yes under 50g carbs is keto.

For me it happened after about a week and lasted a few days.

Healthy fats are important, especially on keto.

Will give you back some energy.

I did not track the calories/macro for them either.


----------



## Spear (Sep 27, 2021)

Great log, thank you for sharing


----------



## Send0 (Sep 27, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> Wait... is @CJ275 jealous because you're HIS side piece and I'm the competish, or is he jealous because your trouser snake is too long for your thong? Color me intrigued.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want in on this family 🤣


----------



## 69nites (Sep 27, 2021)

flenser said:


> Wow, 200mg must be a larger dose for you than it is for me. It may be a mass ratio thing because you are hopefully no where near as heavy as me.
> 
> I was thirsty all the time as well, BTW. In addition to water I also drank tons of coffee morning and evenings, and not a small amount of diet soda. I know caffeine is a diuretic, but it's also a stimulant. I'm convinced though that the fatigue is in the muscle tissue itself, and had nothing to do with the nervous system. Muscles get pissed off, and don't want to move, end of story.
> 
> ...


Keep in mind with dosing, 200mg for a female is most likely around an identical dose per pound of bodyweight as 400mg for me.

I think a lot of people often forget this kind of thing when recommending an amount of these things to take for an individual.


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 27, 2021)

flenser said:


> I ate all those cashews just standing in front of the pantry. It was like I had blacked out. DNP = mind control!
> 
> Anyway, I'm not sure exactly when the cravings ramped up. I wasn't expecting them and offered no resistance.
> 
> ...



It's great you're getting quality results on just 200mg daily. Hope your next run goes smoothly, though I fear for any nuts in your immediate presence!  😂 



69nites said:


> Keep in mind with dosing, 200mg for a female is most likely around an identical dose per pound of bodyweight as 400mg for me.
> 
> I think a lot of people often forget this kind of thing when recommending an amount of these things to take for an individual.



Totally fair, but in my case I'm not that small. I'm 5'11" and have a fair bit of weight to lose after Pandemic Depression-athon 2020.

Completely agree that people should be using the mg per kg calculation to make sure they're not overdoing it, though. I *think* the "safe" range for a woman is up to 3mg per day per kg of bodyweight, but I'd have to double check all my notes to find out for sure.


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 27, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I want in on this family 🤣



I like how you slyly dodged my question about trouser snakes, mister. I'm onto you! 🐍


----------



## Beti ona (Sep 27, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> I *think* the "safe" range for a woman is up to 3mg per day per kg of bodyweight, but I'd have to double check all my notes to find out for sure.



That's right.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 27, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> I like how you slyly dodged my question about trouser snakes, mister. I'm onto you! 🐍


I'm trying not to embarrass CJ... he's my buddy. I couldn't do that to him 🥺.

I'm starting to think you are secretly fishing for pp pics! We're more than just what's between our legs. My eyes are up here ⬆️


----------



## Jin (Sep 27, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I'm trying not to embarrass CJ... he's my buddy. I couldn't do that to him 🥺.
> 
> I'm starting to think you are secretly fishing for pp pics! We're more than just what's between our legs. My eyes are up here ⬆️


All you are to me is a light brown 9 inches of pure pleasure.


Without that cock you’re nothing and you know it. Now stop being fake and send her pictures of those goods.


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 28, 2021)

You have a nice way of writing that made this entertaining to read.

Thanks for keeping me away from DNP!  Doesn’t sound like it’s for me


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 28, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I'm trying not to embarrass CJ... he's my buddy. I couldn't do that to him 🥺.
> 
> I'm starting to think you are secretly fishing for pp pics! We're more than just what's between our legs. My eyes are up here ⬆️



Secretly fishing? Darlin, I'm about as subtle as a Mack truck. PEEN. PMS. NOW. 🍆

J/K, don't actually send me peen. Wouldn't want my boyfriend to get jelly of your maximum schlongitude. 



Jin said:


> All you are to me is a light brown 9 inches of pure pleasure.
> 
> 
> Without that cock you’re nothing and you know it. Now stop being fake and send her pictures of those goods.



_Heed the wise Jin
For he knows all your worth
Is measured in inches
Of length and of girth_



dirtys1x said:


> You have a nice way of writing that made this entertaining to read.
> 
> Thanks for keeping me away from DNP!  Doesn’t sound like it’s for me



Awww, thanks Dirty! I may or may not be a writer in one of my secret lives. And I don't just mean the UG forum fanfics I've been writing in the diary I keep underneath my pillow.  👀


----------



## 69nites (Sep 28, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> Totally fair, but in my case I'm not that small. I'm 5'11" and have a fair bit of weight to lose after Pandemic Depression-athon 2020.
> 
> Completely agree that people should be using the mg per kg calculation to make sure they're not overdoing it, though. I *think* the "safe" range for a woman is up to 3mg per day per kg of bodyweight, but I'd have to double check all my notes to find out for sure.


I specifically don't give advice on female dosing because I've never personally managed a woman's protocol to have the first hand experience.


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 28, 2021)

Real world DNP info, pp talk, poetry. 

This thread has it all!


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 28, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Real world DNP info, pp talk, poetry.
> 
> This thread has it all!



At least I always know that if I need a sexy 🥒 pic, you'll come through for me, SWF!  🥰


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 28, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> At least I always know that if I need a sexy 🥒 pic, you'll come through for me, SWF!  🥰


Any time baby 😘


----------



## Send0 (Sep 28, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> At least I always know that if I need a sexy 🥒 pic, you'll come through for me, SWF!  🥰





sfw509 said:


> Any time baby 😘


Wtf is going on here? I feel cheated on and used... don't make me wield the mighty ban hammer of Thor.

If you guys need me, I will be cradling myself in the corner and crying. 😢


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 29, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Wtf is going on here? I feel cheated on and used... don't make me wield the mighty ban hammer of Thor.
> 
> If you guys need me, I will be cradling myself in the corner and crying. 😢


Hey man... I can't resist the angelic stanzas from @DesertRose. Its like a siren's song that puts me into a cucumber pic sending trance.


----------



## CJ (Sep 29, 2021)

TLDR

Cliff notes? 😏


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 29, 2021)

I love this yellow gold.  The one thing that's odd for me is that if I don't hit the gym, I get tired and start passing out very early.  If I hit the gym my day is relatively normal.  Only thing that's odd is that constant need to change shirts.

Last weekend I had a large restaurant meal and one day this weekend the same.  These single meals typically cost me an instant 5 pounds (which does come off pretty quickly), but currently these meals only cost me a pound and a wet bed.


----------



## flenser (Sep 29, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> I love this yellow gold.  The one thing that's odd for me is that if I don't hit the gym, I get tired and start passing out very early.  If I hit the gym my day is relatively normal.  Only thing that's odd is that constant need to change shirts.
> 
> Last weekend I had a large restaurant meal and one day this weekend the same.  These single meals typically cost me an instant 5 pounds (which does come off pretty quickly), but currently these meals only cost me a pound and a wet bed.


When did you start? Somewhere during my run the fatigue started staying with me continuously. Workouts pretty much sucked, even if I took a nap before hand.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 29, 2021)

flenser said:


> When did you start? Somewhere during my run the fatigue started staying with me continuously. Workouts pretty much sucked, even if I took a nap before hand.


I hit the wall you described around day 10 for me


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 29, 2021)

flenser said:


> When did you start? Somewhere during my run the fatigue started staying with me continuously. Workouts pretty much sucked, even if I took a nap before hand.



Glad to hear I'm not alone! The fatigue and lethargy have slightly dulled in intensity now that my body is used to its daily yellow, but they're no less soul-sucking. I'm trying to get more calories into me as time goes on, with my deficit closer to 600 under TDEE rather than the 800-1000 under that I'd been regularly eating at, and it seems to have helped a bit - not only with energy, but with weight loss as well, curiously. Since my period ended, I've lost 0.8 - 1.0 lbs nearly every day, which is a relief after some frustrating stalls.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 29, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> Glad to hear I'm not alone! The fatigue and lethargy have slightly dulled in intensity now that my body is used to its daily yellow, but they're no less soul-sucking. I'm trying to get more calories into me as time goes on, with my deficit closer to 600 under TDEE rather than the 800-1000 under that I'd been regularly eating at, and it seems to have helped a bit - not only with energy, but with weight loss as well, curiously. Since my period ended, I've lost 0.8 - 1.0 lbs nearly every day, which is a relief after some frustrating stalls.


Could be bloating or water retention from your period? Or it could just be that it took a little bit for your body to dial in and start losing weight. I don't know but it's cool you are making progress now.

Congrats!

I was reading an article on Muscle and Fitness that had an interesting approach to carbs that is not keto. It said to eat 1g of carbs for every pound of body weight while trying to lose weight and 2g of carbs for every pound to gain weight.

Have not tried it yet but plan to sometime in the future to see if it works. Just figured I would mention it to you in case you ever want to try it.


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 29, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> TLDR
> 
> Cliff notes? 😏



DNP makes me as hot, sweaty, and lightheaded as the hypothetical nudes I've had to conjure in my imagination, since @Send0 won't make with the pp pics. 😭

Woah... I just realized the significance of his username. He'll promise you 1 fine peen, and *Send* you *0*! 🤯



sfw509 said:


> Hey man... I can't resist the angelic stanzas from @DesertRose. Its like a siren's song that puts me into a cucumber pic sending trance.



_his 🥒 is girthy
and his 🍆 makes me roar
I'm 🍌s for his veggie pics
they leave me wanting more  🥰 _


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 29, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Could be bloating or water retention from your period? Or it could just be that it took a little bit for your body to dial in and start losing weight. I don't know but it's cool you are making progress now.
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> ...



Thanks, Skull! Eating 1g of carbs for every pound of body weight to lose... that's an interesting concept, though I imagine it would still keep carb counts pretty high for most. I just checked my log, and my carbs are usually in the 25-60g per day range, which is pretty wide and likely not low enough for ketosis, but it's sustainable and I'm pretty content at that level. Here's to continuing progress!


----------



## flenser (Sep 29, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> Glad to hear I'm not alone! The fatigue and lethargy have slightly dulled in intensity now that my body is used to its daily yellow, but they're no less soul-sucking. I'm trying to get more calories into me as time goes on, with my deficit closer to 600 under TDEE rather than the 800-1000 under that I'd been regularly eating at, and it seems to have helped a bit - not only with energy, but with weight loss as well, curiously. Since my period ended, I've lost 0.8 - 1.0 lbs nearly every day, which is a relief after some frustrating stalls.


Glad you are seeing that rapid progress I saw during my run. I couldn't figure out how I could lose more on the same dose when you were clearly eating less. More carbs did seem to work better for me, at least until I lost control. Don't lose control : )


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Sep 29, 2021)

The menstrual cycle makes it notoriously difficult to track body comp progress on a week-to-week basis. With or without DNP. Got to focus more long term and, ideally, make fair comparisons ie week 3 of the cycle vs week 3 of the previous month, etc, etc. I'm sure you - DR - know this. My advice goes to the dudes who know little about how the female body works and want to help their wives, gfs, etc 

Some notes on the whole fatigue issue:
- Always happens on high deficits (40%+). Tends to go away within a week as the body adjusts.
- Important to tailor the workout to take into account the drugs/caloric deficit. In other words, high volume + high deficit = fucking stupid. Always. 
- Some carbs prewo, 20g or so, plus some intra-wo (half a Gatorade or w/e), helps a lot. Even on severe PSMF type diets. 
- Periodic refeeds, diet breaks, etc help under normal circumstances but are slightly compromised by DNP for obvious reasons. 
- Avoid all forms of cardio beyond low intensity, brisk walking on a treadmill, types. Totally unnecessary;. 
- Caffeine prewo helps. As would more exotic options like EC, etc.


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 29, 2021)

flenser said:


> When did you start? Somewhere during my run the fatigue started staying with me continuously. Workouts pretty much sucked, even if I took a nap before hand.


I think I started September 10th.  I took off a day before my anniversary, so I wouldn't sweat profusely during dinner.  I'm thinking of going up again to 300 daily, now that the weather is getting cooler.  Am I supposed to stop using this after a certain amount of time?  

My body is strange in that I can sustain energy as long as I do some serious cardio during the day.  It may be a different story at 300.


----------



## flenser (Sep 29, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> I think I started September 10th.  I took off a day before my anniversary, so I wouldn't sweat profusely during dinner.  I'm thinking of going up again to 300 daily, now that the weather is getting cooler.  Am I supposed to stop using this after a certain amount of time?
> 
> My body is strange in that I can sustain energy as long as I do some serious cardio during the day.  It may be a different story at 300.


The only time limit I know of is you have to stop before your body starves to death! I stopped because I let my eating get out of control. I could have lived with the fatigue, I think.


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 29, 2021)

flenser said:


> The only time limit I know of is you have to stop before your body starves to death! I stopped because I let my eating get out of control. I could have lived with the fatigue, I think.


That's my main concern.  Right now, my eating urges are weird.  Sometimes I don't care to eat.  Other times my cravings are very specific.  Like I want a sweet drink, or I really need to eat some watermelon.  The increase in 150 to 225 felt more drastic than expected.  Mainly with respect to sweating.  At 300 am I going to have trouble staying awake?  How bad will the sweating get?

I've done many drugs in my life.  And this is definitely up there for a fascinating experience.


----------



## flenser (Sep 29, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> That's my main concern.  Right now, my eating urges are weird.  Sometimes I don't care to eat.  Other times my cravings are very specific.  Like I want a sweet drink, or I really need to eat some watermelon.  The increase in 150 to 225 felt more drastic than expected.  Mainly with respect to sweating.  At 300 am I going to have trouble staying awake?  How bad will the sweating get?
> 
> I've done many drugs in my life.  And this is definitely up there for a fascinating experience.


I definitely agree on the experience part. In the end that might be worth more than the weight loss aspect. Losing fat without drugs isn't exactly difficult, just boring, and I hate being bored. I can't say I was bored on DNP!


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 29, 2021)

MrRippedZilla said:


> The menstrual cycle makes it notoriously difficult to track body comp progress on a week-to-week basis. With or without DNP. Got to focus more long term and, ideally, make fair comparisons ie week 3 of the cycle vs week 3 of the previous month, etc, etc. I'm sure you - DR - know this. My advice goes to the dudes who know little about how the female body works and want to help their wives, gfs, etc
> 
> Some notes on the whole fatigue issue:
> - Always happens on high deficits (40%+). Tends to go away within a week as the body adjusts.
> ...



Really appreciate all the tips and insights, Zilla! More fatigue at a higher deficit certainly makes sense, and I'm already feeling better keeping my daily calories at something closer to 30-35% under TDEE.


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 29, 2021)

Did I miss the before pics?

Got to have before pics so you can compare yourself after.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 30, 2021)

Cue Xena war cry...


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 30, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> Did I miss the before pics?
> 
> Got to have before pics so you can compare yourself after.



I learned my lesson long ago re: being circumspect about putting my pictures on the Internet.

Just Frankenstein together Christina Hendricks from the waist up and Gwendoline Christie from the waist down, and that'll get you in the ballpark. 😘


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 30, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> I learned my lesson long ago re: being circumspect about putting my pictures on the Internet.
> 
> Just Frankenstein together Christina Hendricks from the waist up and Gwendoline Christie from the waist down, and that'll get you in the ballpark. 😘


As long as you have before pictures to track your progress, it's all good 👍


----------



## Beti ona (Sep 30, 2021)

flenser said:


> The only time limit I know of is you have to stop before your body starves to death! I stopped because I let my eating get out of control. I could have lived with the fatigue, I think.



Worse than hunger and fatigue, personally is insomnia.


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 30, 2021)

Beti ona said:


> Worse than hunger and fatigue, personally is insomnia.



For years, I could only get to sleep at night if I took 75-100mg of Benadryl (diphenhydramine). Then a friend pointed me to a few prominent news stories that came out earlier this year citing a strong link between sustained use of diphenhydramine and dementia, which worried me because dementia and Alzheimer's runs in my family.

After months of trying to resolve my sleep issues with ever-escalating doses of more natural remedies like melatonin and tryptophan, I finally gave up and tried to find something else. Happy to report that 25mg of doxylamine (found in OTC sleep aids like Unisom) is not only significantly more sedative than diphenhydramine, but it gives me a more fulsome and restful night of sleep without the same sleep/wake disruption I would frequently experience otherwise.

Like any OTC sleep aid, it's recommended to only use it temporarily, but I cannot recommend it highly enough.


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 30, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> For years, I could only get to sleep at night if I took 75-100mg of Benadryl (diphenhydramine). Then a friend pointed me to a few prominent news stories that came out earlier this year citing a strong link between sustained use of diphenhydramine and dementia, which worried me because dementia and Alzheimer's runs in my family.
> 
> After months of trying to resolve my sleep issues with ever-escalating doses of more natural remedies like melatonin and tryptophan, I finally gave up and tried to find something else. Happy to report that 25mg of doxylamine (found in OTC sleep aids like Unisom) is not only significantly more sedative than diphenhydramine, but it gives me a more fulsome and restful night of sleep without the same sleep/wake disruption I would frequently experience otherwise.
> 
> Like any OTC sleep aid, it's recommended to only use it temporarily, but I cannot recommend it highly enough.





Beti ona said:


> Worse than hunger and fatigue, personally is insomnia.



Just to clarify @Beti ona , you are referring to insomnia caused by the yellow and not insomnia in general, right?  

To me the thought is odd because I heard about that potential side effect.  However, so far I can sleep without issue.  Hopefully it stays that way when I increase my dose today.  The colder temperatures are definitely making it more tempting.  Being cold and under dressed used to make me shiver, but not so much anymore.

@DesertRose I am glad you found something that helps resolve your sleep issues.  I used to have serious sleep issues, but recently they have gone away.  I used to worry about things quite a bit and constantly make an endless list of things to do.  I believe those contributed to my sleep issues.  I believe the main issue was turning that worry into an OCD.  Why worry about something briefly, when you can worry about it all day?

I recently employed more of a "fuck it" attitude.  If it's a concern I can resolve quickly, I resolve it right away.  If it's out of my control, then I am likely over thinking it and I move on.  Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## Beti ona (Sep 30, 2021)

I would never use drugs to sleep, they affect the functioning of the brain too much, and the last thing I want is to have suicidal ideas.


----------



## Beti ona (Sep 30, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Just to clarify @Beti ona , you are referring to insomnia caused by the yellow and not insomnia in general, right?



I get insomnia pretty easily, everything must be almost perfect. If it is too hot, if there is noise, if I take too much caffeine, if my diet is low in calories, if I have any muscle pain, if my training is very intense ... all this reduces my hours of sleep. Then there are the psychological worries that cause anxiety. 

DNP only increases this problem and makes it much more difficult to handle. Last year I was on a very extensive cutting diet, taking DNP, cardio and low calories, I think I was getting 3 or 4 hours of sleep for many weeks.

Anyway, I have never felt that I need many hours to sleep, 6-7 hours is enough for me.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 30, 2021)

So I may or may not have inadvertently posted a pp pic somewhere on the board, from back when I was shaped like a potato man.

I was hoping no one would notice... But it's all anyone noticed about that pic 🤣

Now @DesertRose can stop making me feel bad about not posting the 🍆


----------



## flenser (Sep 30, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> To me the thought is odd because I heard about that potential side effect. However, so far I can sleep without issue. Hopefully it stays that way when I increase my dose today. The colder temperatures are definitely making it more tempting. Being cold and under dressed used to make me shiver, but not so much anymore.


The worst night sweats I had on the stuff also correlated with the best sleep. I think I slept pretty well the whole run, and that included an afternoon nap most days. I guess the insomnia thing is subjective.


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 30, 2021)

Send0 said:


> So I may or may not have inadvertently posted a pp pic somewhere on the board, from back when I was shaped like a potato man.
> 
> I was hoping no one would notice... But it's all anyone noticed about that pic 🤣
> 
> Now @DesertRose can stop making me feel bad about not posting the 🍆



I love the segue.  I was having a serious discussion with Beti Ona about insomnia and you come in with the continuation of dic pics


----------



## Send0 (Sep 30, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> I love the segue.  I was having a serious discussion with Beti Ona about insomnia and you come in with the continuation of dic pics


We have to get the thread back on track to the important conversation 😉

Kidding, as was my earlier post


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 30, 2021)

flenser said:


> The worst night sweats I had on the stuff also correlated with the best sleep. I think I slept pretty well the whole run, and that included an afternoon nap most days. I guess the insomnia thing is subjective.



That's the beauty of this chemical.  Some similarities for all, but everyone comes out with a different story.

I too was opposite of insomnia on my current dose.  But am unique in that I can still cardio pretty hard and when I do it helps keep me awake.

I was quite interested in other people's experiences before I started the journey to try to gauge my future experience.  Now I realize the experiences should only be used for entertainment value as everyone appears to have some significant differences in their respective journeys.  

The only advice that should remain universal to all noobs is to tread carefully.  This isn't weed, it can kill you.


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 30, 2021)

Send0 said:


> So I may or may not have inadvertently posted a pp pic somewhere on the board, from back when I was shaped like a potato man.
> 
> I was hoping no one would notice... But it's all anyone noticed about that pic 🤣
> 
> Now @DesertRose can stop making me feel bad about not posting the 🍆



Oh goody, because I had nothing better to do with my day than traipse through 2000+ of your back catalog of forum posts to find your potato peen.

Go go, Gadget PP Radar!


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 6, 2021)

So, I learned a new trick today.  Of course it's relevancy may not help most board members, but I hope it will help some.

I missed my midnight dose last night, so took it at 5 am when I let the dog out.  Was looking into going to the gym around noon, so I decided to take another dose around noon.  The reason for this experiment was to limit sweat at night, so that I can watch TV with the family without soaking everything.

Due to covid, I still work from home.  So sweating in the morning is non problematic.  Even at dual 150 doses a mere 7 hours apart, I was still able to get a good workout at the gym.  By the time the rest of the family got home, I was relatively dry and ready to hang out.  When they feel asleep tonight, I threw in a midnight dose.


----------



## kdraoui (Oct 8, 2021)

I think I missed it but how much did you end up losing in the DNP cycle?


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 10, 2021)

kdraoui said:


> I think I missed it but how much did you end up losing in the DNP cycle?


I've been pushing the 300 dose in the morning before a workout.  The day after I only slept for 2 hours, I did the same.  Sweat like crazy, felt a little off, took my temperature and it was at 100.

For the most part, I can still get a great workout in on this dosage.  In doing some research, I tried T3 with the yellow.  Supposedly gives you energy by counteracting any negative effect the yellow has on the thyroid.  Maybe it gives more energy, but it also makes you sweat even worse.  I say no to the T3 yellow blend.  @DesertRose mentioned a mod yellow blend.  Tried that.  I agree and say yes to it.

As I sweated more this week on a higher dosage, I tried to come up with a description of the smell that comes out of me.  I describe it as a mix between ball sweat and that foul smell of garbage outside of a busy restaurant.  The way my back sweats against the fabric of the couch has a smell of diluted vinegar.  I used quite a bit of febreeze this past week.


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 10, 2021)

@weightlossburn  yep that smell sucks! Be prepared to continue to wash your clothes 2 cycles before drying


----------



## flenser (Oct 10, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> I've been pushing the 300 dose in the morning before a workout.  The day after I only slept for 2 hours, I did the same.  Sweat like crazy, felt a little off, took my temperature and it was at 100.
> 
> For the most part, I can still get a great workout in on this dosage.  In doing some research, I tried T3 with the yellow.  Supposedly gives you energy by counteracting any negative effect the yellow has on the thyroid.  Maybe it gives more energy, but it also makes you sweat even worse.  I say no to the T3 yellow blend.  @DesertRose mentioned a mod yellow blend.  Tried that.  I agree and say yes to it.
> 
> As I sweated more this week on a higher dosage, I tried to come up with a description of the smell that comes out of me.  I describe it as a mix between ball sweat and that foul smell of garbage outside of a busy restaurant.  The way my back sweats against the fabric of the couch has a smell of diluted vinegar.  I used quite a bit of febreeze this past week.


I know that smell!


----------



## Send0 (Oct 10, 2021)

I'm starting to wonder if I just always smell like garbage... because I didn't notice it, and my girlfriend never commented on my smell 😂

Great, so now I'm a self professed ugly SOB... and I may have just discovered that I smell year round 😭


----------



## Beti ona (Oct 10, 2021)

Hahahaha, I know that horrible smell of DNP plus high protein diet ... your acquaintances will let you know.


----------



## flenser (Oct 24, 2021)

@DesertRose Any updates? Are you still moving from fan to fan to keep cool? Need some stories of success for encouragement. Or at least stories of misery so I don't feel I'm the only one : )


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 25, 2021)

flenser said:


> @DesertRose Any updates? Are you still moving from fan to fan to keep cool? Need some stories of success for encouragement. Or at least stories of misery so I don't feel I'm the only one : )


Today, I had about 20 minutes before a work meeting.  In conclusion, the said effect of dnp on sperm was true.  I could have easily used it to make a glow stick and bring it to the roller skating rink with me.


----------



## Trump (Oct 25, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Today, I had about 20 minutes before a work meeting.  In conclusion, the said effect of dnp on sperm was true.  I could have easily used it to make a glow stick and bring it to the roller skating rink with me.


I hope you ate it, yellow dnp jizz Is great for fat loss


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 25, 2021)

Trump said:


> I hope you ate it, yellow dnp jizz Is great for fat loss


Damn, now you tell me


----------

